# An attemp at an iwagumi (history in photos)



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

That's really nice. I will say though that thermometer is awful. I had the same one and happened across some reviews that said it was off by 5 degrees all the time. Tested my tank it was in and sure enough it was off by 5 degrees.

Did you do a dry start for your HC? How much did that CO2 setup cost? I am guessing you have to run it manually?


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

DefStatic said:


> That's really nice. I will say though that thermometer is awful. I had the same one and happened across some reviews that said it was off by 5 degrees all the time. Tested my tank it was in and sure enough it was off by 5 degrees.
> 
> Did you do a dry start for your HC? How much did that CO2 setup cost? I am guessing you have to run it manually?


I don't even use a thermometer anymore. My plants seem to do well no matter the temp and I don't keep fish or shrimp because I like to dose a high amount of co2!

I did start with a dry start which is usually how I begin to establish some root structure. Plants seem to transition really well with ferts and co2. 

The first co2 system in the earlier pics I built based on guides I found on here. I kept it on at all times, which isn't great, but it worked crudely (sucked co2 down fast). And that only cost me a couple bucks in parts as I already had old paintball stuff. The new system I have cost me ~$80 for the regulator.


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Update


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

Really like the simplicity of this scape. Sometimes the best ones are the most simple.


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you! Thats what I hope to achieve. Need a better camera so I can actually get a good photo.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

The blyxa is growing like crazy, but nothing much else has changed. In need of a carpet trim.


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

Looking awesome


----------



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

What wattage of CFL are you using? Need an inexpensive way to light a 2.5 and if you're able to grow a carpet with only CFLs then that would be golden (or is that green?)

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't focus as much on wattage as I do spectrum of light. Both bulbs are 6500K. I believe the watts are in the 20s maybe 23w or 26w...hope that helps. 





fish_fasinated said:


> What wattage of CFL are you using? Need an inexpensive way to light a 2.5 and if you're able to grow a carpet with only CFLs then that would be golden (or is that green?)
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

How tall is your blyxa? All mine are staying short.. but I want them to get to their max height. And is that a coating of algae on the large rock or just its color/texture fooling me?


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

My Blyxa is about 5 inches tall per stem. They seem to grow out more than up. The one in the corner appears taller because I let it grow with only root tips below the substrate. So it's anchored by long roots to give it a taller look.

And yes there is some algae growing on the rock, hence why it looks a little bit grownish green. It is cleaner in the last set of photos I took.




AquaAurora said:


> How tall is your blyxa? All mine are staying short.. but I want them to get to their max height. And is that a coating of algae on the large rock or just its color/texture fooling me?


----------



## regalangelfish (May 13, 2014)

question... I see the water level in your tank is upto the rim. every time you trim do you have to remove some water as your hand will displace water and cause overflow. was wondering how you handle that.


----------



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

I keep the level in my nano up to the rim and just trim on water change days

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

I usually do it when I change the water as well. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## regalangelfish (May 13, 2014)

oh ok... that makes sense, nice tank. Love the natural look...


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Here are a few new photos...i know i'm in need of a trim! Thinking of tearing it down and selling it off due to a baby on the way.....


----------



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

So thick and lush its beautiful, congrats

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 2, 2013)

Looks really nice dude. I'm about to move house so will be rescaping when I do and will go for something similar.


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks guys! 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chizpa305 (Feb 13, 2011)

Beautiful tank scape. But no fish?


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you, but no I do not particularly care for the fish aspect, mainly plants. I do keep shrimp in another tank. Ironically I am going to school for Fisheries Biology haha!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chizpa305 (Feb 13, 2011)

That is in fact an interesting irony.


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Tore the tank down today. My wife started going into preterm labor and it looks like the baby is coming earlier than expected. Although he isn't here yet, it put me into baby mode and I don't think an aquarium is going to get much attention! Hope you all have enjoyed the tank!


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Are you selling that co2 regulator by any chance?


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

I am keeping the reg and equipment for future builds. Only the plants are going.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CannaBrain (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats, man. I'm w/ you. I'm more into the plants than the fish. Good luck, sir!


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

CannaBrain said:


> Congrats, man. I'm w/ you. I'm more into the plants than the fish. Good luck, sir!


Thank you, and I find it funny that fish got me into aquariums, but plants got me hooked. I end up with a lot of questions about where my fish are in the aquarium.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------

